# Kandelhöhenweg



## rabauke (24. August 2004)

Moinsen.

Hab gehört, dass der Kandelhöhenweg einer der schönsten Trails im Schwarzwald sein soll. Kennt den eine(r) von euch? 
Würde am liebsten direkt von Freiburg losfahren. Allerdings vermute ich, dass der Kandelhöhenweg wohl nicht direkt von dort losgeht, sondern man erst noch über den Roßkopf oder so fahren muss. Da ich leider noch keine vernünftige Karte besitze, wäre es nett, wenn mir jemand, der die Strecke evtl. schonmal gefahren ist, ein paar Infos geben könnte.

Gruß


----------



## nils (24. August 2004)

Der Kandelhöhenweg ist schon sehr schön, es ist aber nur ein Weg von sehr vielen (teilweise noch schöneren...).
Der Kandelhöhenweg geht direkt vom Roßkopf aus Richtung St.Peter. Zum Roßkopf sollte kein Problem sein, einfach nähe der Innenstadt bergauf, die 4 Windräder sind ja recht gut zu sehen.
Für den weiteren Verlauf ab St.Peter ist eine Karte schon sehr sinnvoll, am besten eine Wanderkarte vom Landesvermessungsamt in 1:25000 oder so. Gibts im Landkartenhaus Voigt neben dem Schwarzwaldcity.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (24. August 2004)

rabauke schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen.
> 
> Hab gehört, dass der Kandelhöhenweg einer der schönsten Trails im Schwarzwald sein soll. Kennt den eine(r) von euch?
> Würde am liebsten direkt von Freiburg losfahren. Allerdings vermute ich, dass der Kandelhöhenweg wohl nicht direkt von dort losgeht, sondern man erst noch über den Roßkopf oder so fahren muss. Da ich leider noch keine vernünftige Karte besitze, wäre es nett, wenn mir jemand, der die Strecke evtl. schonmal gefahren ist, ein paar Infos geben könnte.
> ...



ich würde sagen: du hast das neue mountain bike gelesen. da ist der kandel höhenweg wohl ausführlich beschrieben. 
aber ich finds gut, dann fahren alle den höhenweg und die tausend anderen schönen wege sind super leer und toll zu fahren.

gruss grobis


----------



## weissbierbiker (24. August 2004)

einfach dieser markierung folgen (geht übrigens schon in freiburg los: dreisamtal)







sonst hier mehrhttp://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/SWV_Wege/SWV_Weg_Kandel.htm

gruss und viel spass wbb


----------



## Pusteblume (25. August 2004)

hallo.

hast ja einiges vor. richtig geil is der nur von Friburg nach st.peter und zurück. bin den mal von gengenbach nach freiburg gefahren. ab offenburg sind das 105km, mit geschätzten 2-2500 hm, insgesamt hat der k-h-w um die 136 km. is aber eine wirklich schöne abwechslungsreiche (anstrengende) tour. viel spass dabei.


----------



## marc (25. August 2004)

@ rabauke:  und wenn Du auf dem Kandel bist dann empfehle ich (als Kandel Local  ) den Downhill auf dem Präsident Thoma Weg nach Denzlingen.
Wirklich ein sehr schöner, wenn im oberen Teil auch recht anspruchsvoller Trail. Die Wege sind oben auf einer großen Karte aufgezeichnet.(Neben dem Hotel)

Gruß Marc

PS: kleines Schmankerl gefällig?


----------



## rabauke (25. August 2004)

Danke euch für die Infos, werd dann am Wochenende mal schauen, wie der Weg so is.



			
				Pusteblume schrieb:
			
		

> hallo.
> 
> hast ja einiges vor. richtig geil is der nur von Friburg nach st.peter und zurück. bin den mal von gengenbach nach freiburg gefahren. ab offenburg sind das 105km, mit geschätzten 2-2500 hm, insgesamt hat der k-h-w um die 136 km. is aber eine wirklich schöne abwechslungsreiche (anstrengende) tour. viel spass dabei.


Hehe. Naja, muss den ja nicht gleich komplett fahren. Wenn's mir zu weit wird, bieg ich halt irgendwo ab.



			
				marc schrieb:
			
		

> @ rabauke: und wenn Du auf dem Kandel bist dann empfehle ich (als Kandel Local  ) den Downhill auf dem Präsident Thoma Weg nach Denzlingen.
> Wirklich ein sehr schöner, wenn im oberen Teil auch recht anspruchsvoller Trail. Die Wege sind oben auf einer großen Karte aufgezeichnet.(Neben dem Hotel)
> 
> Gruß Marc
> ...


Schickes Bild. Zum Glück hab ich mir heute nen neuen Helm gekauft  


Gruß


----------



## $TUNE$ (26. Oktober 2004)

ja genau!
der thomaweg ist die wohl geilste abfahrt aufm kandel
aber 1 mal wirst absteigen müssen   
und wunder dich nich wenn du mal  halber durch nen baum fahren muss  
@ marc :  ich hab dich glaub ´mal gsehen  du bist ja  mir engegengekommen als ich runtergefahren bin  kann des sein? ich hatte einen "bell bellistic " helm auf??


----------



## LittleHunter (26. Oktober 2004)

rabauke schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen.
> Hab gehört, dass der Kandelhöhenweg einer der schönsten Trails im Schwarzwald sein soll. Kennt den eine(r) von euch?



Also in Waldkirch bei der Burg geht der Weg hoch bis zu den höhen Häusern. Ab dort könnte ich mit Dir fahren. Weil ich nicht so Fit bin kann ich dann sicherlich auch mithalten   

@All
In welcher Mountain Bike Ausgabe steht die Beschreibung vom Kandelhöhenweg ?


----------



## marc (27. Oktober 2004)

> @ marc :  ich hab dich glaub ´mal gsehen  du bist ja  mir engegengekommen als ich runtergefahren bin  kann des sein? ich hatte einen "bell bellistic " helm auf??


[/QUOTE] 

Wenns ein Cheetah war am Kandel ist das sicher möglich, gibts ja doch nicht so oft   Kann mich jetzt allerdings nicht erinnern und auf den Helm schau ich nie, eher aufs Bike   aber an ein Marin kann ich micht nicht erinnern. Werde das nächste Mal aufpassen  

Gruß Marc


----------



## Gnemi (23. Mai 2007)

Hi zusammen. Wo geht der KHW in St.Peter denn weiter Richtung Kandel? wollte den "Thoma-Weg" nach Denzlingen fahren, hab den Anschluss aber nicht gefunden. Ich denke mal ich muss in Richtung Plattensee,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (23. Mai 2007)

aus Richtung Roßkopf kommend müsstest Du oberhalb St.Peter die Straße queren und am Campingplatz vorbei fahren. Folge dem geteerten Fortsweg bis du zur Kandelstrasse kommst. Der ein Stück folgen um dann links in den Wald zu fahren. Da immer bergauf und Du bist am Kandel. Dort vom Parkplatz links auf den "Gipfel". Bergab ist es dann angeschrieben. 
Viel Spaß.

Marc


----------



## make65 (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo rabauke,

wenn Du ne schöne Ganztagestour draus machen willst, empfehl ich Dir von Emmendingen aus zu starten. Von dort über Freiamt-Brettental auf'n Hünersedel. Ab dort den Kandelhöhenweg nach Waldkirch und weiter auf den Kandel. Ab Waldkirch empfehle ich aber die "alte Kandelstr" auf den Kandel oder, wenn Du's anstrengender magst den Damenpfad (Singletrail!). Die Strecke vom Hünersedel nach Waldkirch ist zwar nur teilweise Trail, ist aber abwechslungsreich und bietet tolle Ausblicke. 
Ab dem Kandelgipfel geht dann der Kandelhöhenweg weiter über St. Peter - Roßkopf - Freiburg. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Weg in dieser Richtung schöner zu fahren und Du hast dann auch noch die tolle Abfahrt vom Roßkopf.
Der ganze Weg ist gut beschildert.

Viel Spass


----------



## Gnemi (24. Mai 2007)

hört sich gut an. aber erstens finde ich den khw vom rosskopf richtung st.peter schöner als anders herum und zweitens will ich jetzt endlich mal den thoma weg fahren, schon super bilder gesehen  . aber die variante über den damenpfad hört sich auch extrem gut an.... . danke mal für eure antworten.


----------



## nobs (24. Mai 2007)

marc schrieb:


> @ rabauke:  und wenn Du auf dem Kandel bist dann empfehle ich (als Kandel Local  ) den Downhill auf dem Präsident Thoma Weg nach Denzlingen.
> Wirklich ein sehr schöner, wenn im oberen Teil auch recht anspruchsvoller Trail. Die Wege sind oben auf einer großen Karte aufgezeichnet.(Neben dem Hotel)
> 
> Gruß Marc
> ...




Ja stimmt eigentlich alles soweit, aber im unteren Teil dann nicht nach Denzlingen sodern nach Glottertal dann gibt´s unten noch ein paar leckerlies mit Haarnadelkurven vom feinsten, kommst dann bei der Reha-Klinik Glotterbad  raus, ist auf jeden Fall die Bessere Wahl, und meine Route wenn ich den Präsi fahr.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (31. März 2012)

hallo

geht der Präsident thoma weg trail
nach freiburg runter

gruß kai


----------



## make65 (1. April 2012)

Im Post über Deinem steht daß der Trail nach Denzlingen geht oder alternativ ins Glottertal.

Was soll die Frage?
 Von Denzlingen oder Glottettal kann man natürlich nach Freiburg fahren. Entwerder auf Radwegen oder über den Roßkopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (2. April 2012)

Hallo Catwiesel,
nachdem du es schaffst, alle verstaubten Freds auszugraben folgender Tipp: Hol dir doch mal eine Kompass-Karte und zeichne alle Touren ein, die in den X-freds aufgezählt werden. Über die üblichen Verdächtigen bist du doch schon gestossen. Dann wird dir auch schnell klar, dass man von Denzlingen aus nach Freiburg fahren kann....
Just my 2 Cents


----------



## matou (2. April 2012)

Lass mal, vergebene Liebesmüh! 
Er hat letzes Jahr so ziemlich alle Nordschwarzwald-Freds ausgegraben und stupide nach Infos gestalkt...einfach ignorieren...ist schon fast ein running gag.


----------



## Deleted 237501 (6. April 2012)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> geht der Präsident thoma weg trail
> nach freiburg runter
> ...




Wenn du Lust hast,zeigen ich ihn dir.

Und danke für dein Tipp,auf dem Feldberg

Gruß Peter


----------



## Deleted 237501 (8. April 2012)

Reicht ein Tag,wenn man von Waldkirch nach Freiburg,über den Kandel Höhenweg Fährt,
und zurück


----------



## Redshred (8. April 2012)

Ja es reicht  


> und zurück


????

und zurück?, man muß annehmen Du willst dann vom Kandel direkt nach Waldkirch runter 

die runde Freiburg ,Kandelhöhenweg,Kandel (PTW) Waldkirch,Fr. hat 60 Km


----------



## Deleted 237501 (8. April 2012)

Redshred schrieb:


> Ja es reicht
> ????
> 
> und zurück?, man muß annehmen Du willst dann vom Kandel direkt nach Waldkirch runter
> ...




hallo

Ich habe davon gehört
das Der Weg Waldkirch- Freiburg über den Kandel Höhenweg
viele Trail haben soll

Darum Frage ich

Möchte so viele Trails,mitnehmen wie es geht ,für eine Tages Tour.
Die Frage ist nur, wie ich fahren soll.
habe bei GPS Touren eine gefunden.


----------



## Deleted 237501 (8. April 2012)

Ich empfehle zudem, ab St. Peter die GPS-Daten von der Tour "Tour #7655:  Kandel und Rosskopf für Enduristen". Der Uphill auf den Kandel ist im  Prinzip der selbe, aber es wurden teilweise die interessanteren Wege  gewählt. Zudem beginnt der Downhill direkt auf der Kandel-Spitze. Die  Wege treffen sich dann wieder, aber man hätte einen Part spassige  Abfahrt verpasst. 
Weiterhin würde ich den Kandel-Downhill nicht komplett bis nach Westen  herunterfahren, sondern vorher nach Süden abbiegen (könnt ihr auf der  Karte sehn). Hier wird der Trail recht flowig mit vielen Spitzkehren am  Schluss. (Man kommt dann direkt an der Schwarzwald-Klinik raus


----------



## Redshred (8. April 2012)

> Ich empfehle zudem



Selbstgespräche????????????????


----------



## Deleted 237501 (9. April 2012)

Nein keine Selbstgespräche,das habe ich vom Forum


----------

